# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  Tornado alley

## andynap

What a storm. Fast moving but the winds hit 70 mph and half of our county is out of power. Trees down all over and mass transit canceled.  Tornados hit all around. My generator is cranking out.

----------


## MIke R

Yeah.....crazy night on the boat ...we got lucky and just missed the real bad ones here ....,.that was an epic line of storms that came through the Northeast

----------


## amyb

Glad everyone got through this. Power out a couple of hours. God did an awful lot of pruning. All manageable and fixable here

----------


## JEK

We lost power for 6 hours yesterday -- before the storm! Car hit a power pole and all the lines down. First test of the generator and it worked like a champ!

----------


## kent1994

John do you have a natural gas generator?

----------


## JEK

Yes! Since 2001 we have had 45 outages in my 'hood, some nearly a week. Put in the generator last year at this time and this is first time it kicked in for longer than 5 minutes :)

----------


## tim

What a sweet sound is that generator cranking when the lights go out!

----------


## kent1994

We have one too. Two years ago while on the island in February our generator ran for 4 days. Our neighbors told us by the 4th day the temperature in their house got down to 35 degrees.

----------


## MIke R

You have to have it in my neck of the woods .....it's more unusual for someone not to have one .....between that and my solar panels we don't  skip a beat

----------


## Bart -my real name-

I love throwing open the windows during a power failure and hearing the sound of the entire US Air Force on a bombing run........oh wait, that's just the sound of 50 generators rumbling away.  God forbid my neighbors go without TVs for 10 minutes.      :Devilish: 


Let the flogging begin..............

----------


## JEK

After the Derecho we were out for 13 days. 100º heat. That was it for us (her) :)

----------


## kent1994

35 degrees in February is dangerous to your health and soon to your pipes.

----------


## MIke R

> I love throwing open the windows during a power failure and hearing the sound of the entire US Air Force on a bombing run........oh wait, that's just the sound of 50 generators rumbling away.  God forbid my neighbors go without TVs for 10 minutes.     
> 
> 
> Let the flogging begin..............




I'm deep in the woods with no neighbors close by .....this ain't gated suburban cookie cutter houses land .....and we get blizzards with below zero temps and can go days without power .....sue me 😎

----------


## MIke R

I can forgive Mother Nature for last night when she gives me this tonight

----------


## andynap

Pretty

----------


## MIke R

Yeah it's an absolutely gorgeous night ....not so last night

----------


## andynap

We are still out. Took a shower at my son's house. Got a halibut dinner with it.

----------


## MIke R

Wow.... Did you see that Long Beach Island tornado video I posted on FB?

----------


## andynap

Yes. Amazing how fast it came up

----------


## MIke R

Sure was

----------


## tim

Beautiful sunset photos!  We're about to receive round 2 of tonight's thunderstorms, and it appears round 2 will be more exciting than the opener.

----------


## Voosh

Yep. We had it about 12 hours earlier. Hefty winds. The thunder-boomers shook the house. Lots of folks lost power. We lucked out. I was expecting to clear a lot of branches, etc. in the morn. Just one big one that the chainsaw took care of in ten minutes. We lucked out. Had some rare tornadoes hit in parts of the state. We lucked out.

Weird summer here, so far. Incredible amounts of rain. Chilly. A/C hasn't kicked in yet. Furnace did twice last week. Last Saturday it was 59F and stormy in the afternoon in the Detroit area. Way up north in Michigan's Keweenaw peninsula, where I was supposed to be, it was 83F and clear. Go figure. We also had two minor earthquakes in lower central MI - worst since 1947. WTF?

----------

